# Trio Stealth 10'' Tablet Problem



## Da Mail Man

Greetings All,

I am trying to do a friend of mine a favor by looking for information on a; 
*Trio Stealth 10  MST-21, 16gb 10'' tablet*.

She has a good known working charger and has fully charged the unit but, it appears dead and will not turn on..//ANY IDEAS?...I tried researching the battery number but, came up empty....*Does anyone have the battery number and/or site i may tell them to purchase it?*

Her daughter next door has cracked the screen on hers (same unit) which needs replacement...I found a few on e-bay and they don't appear cheap....This leads me to my next question; *HOW do you open/disassemble the aforementioned unit?*

Thanks for ANY assistance!


----------



## AlienMenace

I'd take it back to where she got it. And tell them about it. If it is under warranty, do not crack it open. They usually have a year warranty. you are holding down the start button for about 5 sec. right to start it.


----------



## Da Mail Man

......Thanks for the reply......not an option at this time.


----------



## Da Mail Man

*......Anyone???*


----------



## spirit

Why can the product not be returned like AlienMenace suggested? That's about your only option!


----------



## Da Mail Man

spirit said:


> Why can the product not be returned like AlienMenace suggested? That's about your only option!



*********************

...Thanks for the reply......*It was not the answer to the question(s) i sought*....Either way, the unit CANNOT BE RETURNED (unit is legit)....


----------



## AlienMenace

Well, if you want to take it apart, you will have to take the back cover off of it. Try a razor blade or box cutter to separate it, once you get it cracked, make sure that you don't break it around where it snaps together. So you can snap it back in place. Start at a corner.


----------



## Da Mail Man

AlienMenace said:


> Well, if you want to take it apart, you will have to take the back cover off of it. Try a razor blade or box cutter to separate it, once you get it cracked, make sure that you don't break it around where it snaps together. So you can snap it back in place. Start at a corner.



******************

...thanks for the reply...yes, i figured that was the way it was done but, i am not the person doing it - it is a couple of females doing it and they are 270  miles away. They are attempting to pry it off with a thin sharp knife but say they are screwing up the case a bit....The exact locations of the internal clips and even what they look like would also be a help.

...i am also aware of the controls on the one side to be careful of and teh speaker connector wire internally...i wanted to see if anyone had a link[/U] to a video, or written directions, or ACTUAL pictures of the unit apart...I did find one on u-tube but, that one had screws and the one i am referencing doesn't have any....i still need a BATTERY NUMBER OR LINK TO OBTAIN A BATTERY.
*


----------



## porterjw

I'm curious how we (you) jumped from "known working charger" and "fully charged...but not turning on" over to a bad battery. By fully charged, are you referring to a charging icon on the screen or via an LED that changes from "charging" to "charged"? Will it turn on while connected to the charger? Will it turn on while connected to a second charger (humor us and just try)? If it won't turn out while directly connected, chances are it's not your battery, but rather a screen or power button issue.

Does the LED light up when the power button is depressed? Does the screen do *anything*, no matter how small (flash briefly, etc)?

It looks to be a very low-end tablet that costs way more than what it should. Perhaps it would be easier frustration-wise and overall cheaper just to get a new low-to-mid range tablet with a better track record and warranty.

((*bold letters* and *flashy colors* just to keep *WITH THE* thread theme...))


----------



## Da Mail Man

I'm curious how we (you) jumped from "known working charger" and "fully charged
*1ST, CAPS ARE NOT YELLING AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED - THEY ONLY SEGREGATE PARTS OF THE CONVERSATION...2ND, IS IT NOT ACCEPTABLE FOR AS MANY FACTS ON THE ITEM TO BE POSTED???...AS I SEE IT, SOMEONE WILL INEVITABLY ASK IF THE BATTERY IS CHARGED WOULDN'T YA SAY?*

...but not turning on" over to a bad battery. By fully charged, are you referring to a charging icon on the screen or via an LED that changes from "charging" to "charged"?
*SEE ABOVE COMMENTS - UNIT HAS GOOD VERIFIED CHARGER AND SUSPECT BAD BATTERY FOR THE ONE UNIT AS THE UNIT DOESN'T NOT TURN ON EVEN AFTER 2 DAYS OF CHARGING.*

 Will it turn on while connected to the charger?
*NO*

 Will it turn on while connected to a second charger (humor us and just try)?
*WHILE I AGREE SOME OF THE REPLIES TEND TO BE A BIT HUMOROUS, UNIT DOES NOT TURN ON.*

 If it won't turn out while directly connected, chances are it's not your battery, but rather a screen or power button issue.
*IT MAY WELL BE BUT, IN MY INITIAL POST(S) DID I NOT ASK FOR A REPLACEMENT BATTERY NUMBER AND DISASSEMBLY CRITERIA?*

Does the LED light up when the power button is depressed?
*DO NOT RECALL AT THIS TIME BUT, MAY FIND OUT LATE THIS AFTERNOON.*

 Does the screen do *anything*, no matter how small (flash briefly, etc)?
*NOT AS I AM TOLD.*

It looks to be a very low-end tablet that costs way more than what it should. 
*I ABSOLUTELY TOTALLY AGREE BUT, THAT IS NOT RELEVANT AS TO THE PROBLEM AT HAD...IT WAS NOT MY CHOICE TO PURCHASE THIS/THESE ITEMS BUT THAT OF OTHER INDIVIDUALS FOR THEIR USE.
*

Perhaps it would be easier frustration-wise and overall cheaper just to get a new low-to-mid range tablet with a better track record and warranty.
*I HAD SUGGESTED THAT BUT, NOT RELEVANT TO THE BATTERY NUMBER OR, DISASSEMBLY CRITERIA.*

((bold letters and flashy colors just to keep WITH THE thread theme...)) 
*YES, I FORGOT TO PUT THEM IN...MAYBE NEXT TIME!*


----------



## Geoff

If the unit won't turn on even when plugged in, and it appears to charge, it doesn't sound like the battery.  The tablet just died.  There could me a hundred issues.  It could have dropped, been exposed to liquid or excessive moisture, and a host of other problems.

I looked online and IMO you are going to spend more to troubleshoot and repair it than to simply replace it.  The tablet was on sale for $99 last year.


----------



## porterjw

With all due respect, your initial post was along the lines of: My car won't start, what weight oil should I use in it?
You're taking a problem and just randomly jumping to a conclusion.



> ...but not turning on" over to a bad battery. By fully charged, are you referring to a charging icon on the screen or via an LED that changes from "charging" to "charged"?
> SEE ABOVE COMMENTS - UNIT HAS GOOD VERIFIED CHARGER AND SUSPECT BAD BATTERY FOR THE ONE UNIT AS THE UNIT DOESN'T NOT TURN ON EVEN AFTER 2 DAYS OF CHARGING.
> 
> Will it turn on while connected to the charger?
> NO
> 
> Will it turn on while connected to a second charger (humor us and just try)?
> WHILE I AGREE SOME OF THE REPLIES TEND TO BE A BIT HUMOROUS, UNIT DOES NOT TURN ON.



It's not your battery.



> If it won't turn out while directly connected, chances are it's not your battery, but rather a screen or power button issue.
> IT MAY WELL BE BUT, IN MY INITIAL POST(S) DID I NOT ASK FOR A REPLACEMENT BATTERY NUMBER AND DISASSEMBLY CRITERIA?



Yes, you did. However, you were wrong in your blind assumption that it was the battery and your suggestion to them would have resulted in them throwing money at a problem that does not exist. Awesome way to be a friend

YOU come to us with a problem. YOU didn't listen to us when we suggest it's not the problem you think it is (again, through blind assumption only and without any actual testing). YOU act like a jerk when we try to help YOU identify the real issue, saving YOU time and your friends time and money (plus preventing further damage by having someone who's not very technical rip apart something that wasn't designed to be ripped apart in the first place).

You're welcome, FWIW. Tone down the prickiness and actually listen, and you may get a lot further in being a good friend and helping them actually fix the issue. You catch a lot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. Good luck getting any more help


----------



## Da Mail Man

With all due respect, your initial post was along the lines of: My car won't start, what weight oil should I use in it?
_*NO - I DIDN'T*_
You're taking a problem and just randomly jumping to a conclusion.
*NO, I AM NOT - "WITH DUE RESPECT"*

Quote:
...but not turning on" over to a bad battery. By fully charged, are you referring to a charging icon on the screen or via an LED that changes from "charging" to "charged"?
SEE ABOVE COMMENTS - UNIT HAS GOOD VERIFIED CHARGER AND SUSPECT BAD BATTERY FOR THE ONE UNIT AS THE UNIT DOESN'T NOT TURN ON EVEN AFTER 2 DAYS OF CHARGING.

Will it turn on while connected to the charger?
NO

Will it turn on while connected to a second charger (humor us and just try)?
WHILE I AGREE SOME OF THE REPLIES TEND TO BE A BIT HUMOROUS, UNIT DOES NOT TURN ON.
It's not your battery.
_*IF THE BATTERY BECAME SHORTED AND I UNDERSTAND THERE IS/OR MAY BE A MICRO PROCESSOR IN IT, IT SEEM ENTIRELY POSSIBLE THAT THE CHARGE GOING IN COULD BE SHORTED AND WELL AS THE BATTERY.*_

Quote:
If it won't turn out while directly connected, chances are it's not your battery, but rather a screen or power button issue.
IT MAY WELL BE BUT, IN MY INITIAL POST(S) DID I NOT ASK FOR A REPLACEMENT BATTERY NUMBER AND DISASSEMBLY CRITERIA?
Yes, you did. However, you were wrong in your blind assumption that it was the battery and your suggestion to them would have resulted in them throwing money at a problem that does not exist. Awesome way to be a friend
*ALL "DUE RESPECT NOW OUT THE WINDOW", SEE ABOVE COMMENTS! TO RECAP, FACT: NOBODY HAS SUPPLIED ANY BATTERY INFORMATION AS IN A NUMBER...FACT: NOBODY HAS SUPPLIED ANY INFORMATION AS TO THE DISASSEMBLY CRITERIA EXCEPT FOR USE A KNIFE, ETC WHICH I ALREADY KNEW....FACT, IF THE BATTERY OR MICRO PROCESSOR IS SHORTED, EVEN A BRAND NEW CHARGER WILL NOT WORK BECAUSE THE CHARGE GOING IN IS SHORTED - FOR EXAMPLE, EVER TRY AND JUMP START A CAR BATTERY THAT WAS SHORTED OR PUT IT ON A CHARGER WHEN SHORTED? IT WILL NOT HOLD NOR ACCEPT A CHARGE AND THIS EXAMPLE IS TOTALLY RELEVANT TO MY THINKING THAT THE BATTERY OR MICRO PROCESSOR COULD BE SHORTED...FACT, TRYING TO GATHER AS MUCH *RELEVANT* INFORMATION FOR A FRIEND SO THAT THEY *DO NOT* HAVE TO THROW MONEY AT A PROBLEM IS IN FACT BEING A FRIEND!*

YOU come to us with a problem. YOU didn't listen to us when we suggest it's not the problem you think it is (again, through blind assumption only and without any actual testing).
*AGAIN, I ASK FOR SPECIFIC INFORMATION  AND GET MOSTLY EVERYTHING BUT SPECIFICS AND SOMETIMES I BELIEVE IT IS JUST PEOPLE WHOM LIKE TO SEE THEIR NAME OR ANSWERS IN PRINT OR, T RAISE THEIR "POST TOTALS"...FURTHER, UNTIL I CAN TELL THESE PEOPLE HOW TO DISASSEMBLE THE UNIT, THERE IS NOR HAS BEEN ANY THROWING MONIES AT IT AND, LISTING ALL THE RELEVANT AND POTENTIAL PROBLEMS IT COULD BE AND ASKING FOR WAYS (SIMPLY ASK FOR INFORMATION) TO RETRIEVE ACCESS TO THE SUSPECTED PART FOR THE PURPOSES OF TESTING IS IN FACT, BEING A FRIEND AS WELL AS NOT BEING A BLIND ASSUMPTION!...I HAVE NOT GOTTEN A FLAT TIRE IN A CAR AND OPENED THE HOOD TO CHECK THE ENGINE AND IN THIS EXAMPLE, HAVE ASKED FOR INFORMATION RELATING TO POWERING UP THE UNIT WHICH WOULD BE RELEVANT TO THE BATTERY!*

 YOU act like a jerk when we try to help YOU identify the real issue, saving YOU time and your friends time and money (plus preventing further damage by having someone who's not very technical rip apart something that wasn't designed to be ripped apart in the first place).
*LOOK JERK OF*, I CAN GO TO MOST ANY POST I HAVE EVER MADE IN THE FORUM AND SHOW EASILY HOW SOME OF THE REPLIES STARTED TO STRAY OFF WHAT WAS INITIALLY ASKED...IF YOU ARE THAT MENTALLY UNSTABLE TO KEEP ON TRACK AND REPLY ONLY TO WHICH WAS CLEARLY ASKED, THEN PLEASE, NEVER RESPOND TO MY POSTS AGAIN. YOU HAVE LOWERED YOURSELF TO NAME CALLING AND WHEN SOMEONE DOES THAT, THEIR ARGUMENTS PROVE MERIT-LESS AND I RESPOND IN KIND.*

You're welcome, FWIW. Tone down the prickiness and actually listen, and you may get a lot further in being a good friend and helping them actually fix the issue. You catch a lot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. Good luck getting any more help
*THERE IS NO PRICKINESS HERE - IT SEEMS TO BE AN EFFORT KEEPING SOME POSTERS (NOT ALL) ON TRACK TO WHAT WAS SPECIFICALLY ASKED!...WHEN I DO TRY AND KEEP THE REPLIES ON TRACK TO WHAT WAS SPECIFICALLY ASKED THEN, I BECOME THE BAD GUY HERE!..PLEASE NEVER RESPOND AGAIN** AS THE FORUM WOULD BE BETTER OFF W/OUT YOU!*


----------



## Geoff

Wow... I can't believe I am even going to reply to this, but your post has to be the most rude, obscene post I have seen here in a while.

Look, we do not work FOR YOU.  We have no obligation to help YOU at all.  This is a community where we bounce ideas off each other and try to help others, you do not need to type in ALL CAPS, using multiple colors and bold fonts, call us "JERK OFF", demand answers from us, or anything else like you have been doing all thread long.

I will try to explain this to you one more time.  Just because you can't charge a tablet, it does not necessarily mean the battery is dead.  It's like saying "My car won't start, but I tried filling the gas tank and it still wont start".  The tablet could have been dropped, submerged in liquid, had a display or other technical failure, or many other things.  All of which would have the same symptoms of not turning on when charging.  You said yourself you don't want your friend to have to spend money on something that won't fix it.  How about you calm down, and we try to verify what the issue actually is?


----------



## Da Mail Man

Wow... I can't believe I am even going to reply to this, but your post has to be the most rude, obscene post I have seen here in a while.
*OH WAIT!!!..AND YOU DON'T SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE POST I AM RESPONDING TO?...GEEZ MAN, OPEN YOUR EYES!...THERE ARE NO VULGARITIES OR OBSCENITIES IN MY REPLY!*

Look, we do not work FOR YOU. 
*THAT'S RIGHT - IF YA DID YOU'D BE SENT BACK FOR RETRAINING AND FURTHER, YOU TELL ME WHERE, YES WHERE I SAID THAT YOU DID!!*

We have no obligation to help YOU at all. 
*THAT'S RIGHT...IT IS TOUGH ENOUGH GETTING RELEVANT ANSWERS TO VERY SPECIFIC QUESTIONS HERE SOMETIMES AND KEEPING THE REPLIES ON POINT.*

This is a community where we bounce ideas off each other and try to help others, 
THAT IS CORRECT!

you do not need to type in ALL CAPS, 
*YOU FAIL TO REALIZE THAT ME TYPING IN CAPS IS MERELY SEGREGATING PARTS OF THE CONVERSATION -  A PERSON WIT REASONABLE INTELLIGENCE WOULD SEE THAT!
*
using multiple colors and bold fonts,
*SEE ABOVE COMMENTS!*

 call us "JERK OFF",
*IN RESPONSE TO WHAT I WAS CALLED!..THIS ISN'T A ONE SIDED THINK HERE - ONE GETS BACK WHAT I RECEIVE AND THAT INCLUDES INSULTS AND NAME CALLING!..WHY DON'T YOU RE-READ THE POSTS AND YOU COULD CLEARLY SEE WHERE I WAS INSULTED FIRST!*

 demand answers from us,
*I DON'T DEMAND A DAMNED THING - ONLY THAT I GET RELEVANT ANSWERS TO SPECIFIC QUESTIONS INSTEAD OF FLYING ALL OVER THE PLACE!
*

 or anything else like you have been doing all thread long.
*OH, AND YOU DON'T SEE ANYTHING WITH THE NAME CALLING AT ME FIRST 'EH?..THAT WOULD CLEARLY FIGURE BASED ON YOUR RESPONSE TO ME!*

I will try to explain this to you one more time. Just because you can't charge a tablet, it does not necessarily mean the battery is dead. It's like saying "My car won't start, but I tried filling the gas tank and it still wont start". The tablet could have been dropped, submerged in liquid, had a display or other technical failure, or many other things. All of which would have the same symptoms of not turning on when charging. You said yourself you don't want your friend to have to spend money on something that won't fix it. How about you calm down, and we try to verify what the issue actually is?
*YOU HAVE MADE STATEMENTS - I HAVE READ THEM - PERIOD!*
__________________


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> Wow... I can't believe I am even going to reply to this, but your post has to be the most rude, obscene post I have seen here in a while.
> *OH WAIT!!!..AND YOU DON'T SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE POST I AM RESPONDING TO?...GEEZ MAN, OPEN YOUR EYES!...THERE ARE NO VULGARITIES OR OBSCENITIES IN MY REPLY!*
> 
> Look, we do not work FOR YOU.
> *THAT'S RIGHT - IF YA DID YOU'D BE SENT BACK FOR RETRAINING AND FURTHER, YOU TELL ME WHERE, YES WHERE I SAID THAT YOU DID!!*
> 
> We have no obligation to help YOU at all.
> *THAT'S RIGHT...IT IS TOUGH ENOUGH GETTING RELEVANT ANSWERS TO VERY SPECIFIC QUESTIONS HERE SOMETIMES AND KEEPING THE REPLIES ON POINT.*
> 
> This is a community where we bounce ideas off each other and try to help others,
> THAT IS CORRECT!
> 
> you do not need to type in ALL CAPS,
> *YOU FAIL TO REALIZE THAT ME TYPING IN CAPS IS MERELY SEGREGATING PARTS OF THE CONVERSATION -  A PERSON WIT REASONABLE INTELLIGENCE WOULD SEE THAT!
> *
> using multiple colors and bold fonts,
> *SEE ABOVE COMMENTS!*
> 
> call us "JERK OFF",
> *IN RESPONSE TO WHAT I WAS CALLED!..THIS ISN'T A ONE SIDED THINK HERE - ONE GETS BACK WHAT I RECEIVE AND THAT INCLUDES INSULTS AND NAME CALLING!..WHY DON'T YOU RE-READ THE POSTS AND YOU COULD CLEARLY SEE WHERE I WAS INSULTED FIRST!*
> 
> demand answers from us,
> *I DON'T DEMAND A DAMNED THING - ONLY THAT I GET RELEVANT ANSWERS TO SPECIFIC QUESTIONS INSTEAD OF FLYING ALL OVER THE PLACE!
> *
> 
> or anything else like you have been doing all thread long.
> *OH, AND YOU DON'T SEE ANYTHING WITH THE NAME CALLING AT ME FIRST 'EH?..THAT WOULD CLEARLY FIGURE BASED ON YOUR RESPONSE TO ME!*
> 
> I will try to explain this to you one more time. Just because you can't charge a tablet, it does not necessarily mean the battery is dead. It's like saying "My car won't start, but I tried filling the gas tank and it still wont start". The tablet could have been dropped, submerged in liquid, had a display or other technical failure, or many other things. All of which would have the same symptoms of not turning on when charging. You said yourself you don't want your friend to have to spend money on something that won't fix it. How about you calm down, and we try to verify what the issue actually is?
> *YOU HAVE MADE STATEMENTS - I HAVE READ THEM - PERIOD!*
> __________________


Whether or not you mean for ALL CAPS to be segregating your replies to my comments, that is not the proper way to do so.  That is what the quote feature is there for.  If for some reason you don't want to reply to one massive quote, you can use the QUOTE tags to separate each line, it's much cleaner, and to be quite honest I'm sure I'm not the only who who sees *BOLD TEXT IN ALL CAPS* as given the impression they are yelling, as that is exactly what one would do to indicate they are yelling in a message.

I don't know how old you are, but by looking at your past posts you clearly have some sort of anger issue as many of your threads get closed due to you having confrontations with other members.

Now to show you how to properly reply to a post:



> OH WAIT!!!..AND YOU DON'T SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE POST I AM RESPONDING TO?...GEEZ MAN, OPEN YOUR EYES!...THERE ARE NO VULGARITIES OR OBSCENITIES IN MY REPLY!


Correct, you aren't swearing, however you are being extremely disrespectful and your demanding tone is not appreciated (see below for more examples).



> Look, we do not work FOR YOU.
> THAT'S RIGHT - IF YA DID YOU'D BE SENT BACK FOR RETRAINING AND FURTHER, YOU TELL ME WHERE, YES WHERE I SAID THAT YOU DID!!


Further proof of your disrespectful tone.  How do you expect people to help you in their free time when you reply this way towards others?



> This is a community where we bounce ideas off each other and try to help others,
> THAT IS CORRECT!


So you understand that a community is give and take, correct?  This post of yours does not seem very helpful: http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computers/Capture_zpsf9c5152a.png



> We have no obligation to help YOU at all.
> THAT'S RIGHT...IT IS TOUGH ENOUGH GETTING RELEVANT ANSWERS TO VERY SPECIFIC QUESTIONS HERE SOMETIMES AND KEEPING THE REPLIES ON POINT.


If all you need is the battery model number for your tablet, all you have to do is Google "Replacement battery for Trio Stealth <MODEL>"



> you do not need to type in ALL CAPS,
> YOU FAIL TO REALIZE THAT ME TYPING IN CAPS IS MERELY SEGREGATING PARTS OF THE CONVERSATION - A PERSON WIT REASONABLE INTELLIGENCE WOULD SEE THAT!


Additional disrespectful comments...  Again, you are the only person I've ever seen reply this way in every post.  What I'm doing is the correct way to reply to someone without given the impression that you are upset and angry.



> YOU HAVE MADE STATEMENTS - I HAVE READ THEM - PERIOD!


And yet you still have yet to tell us why you are insisting this is a battery problem, when all you have told us is that it won't turn on after charging it for many hours.  This could be due to several reasons.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> Whether or not you mean for ALL CAPS to be segregating your replies to my comments, that is not the proper way to do so.  That is what the quote feature is there for.
> **WELL, THAT IS THE WAY I DO IT AND HAVE DONE IT ALL ALONG.*
> 
> If for some reason you don't want to reply to one massive quote, you can use the QUOTE tags to separate each line, it's much cleaner,
> **SEE ABOVE COMMENT*
> 
> and to be quite honest I'm sure I'm not the only who who sees *BOLD TEXT IN ALL CAPS* as given the impression they are yelling, as that is exactly what one would do to indicate they are yelling in a message.
> *WELL, LIKE I SAID, I AM ONLY RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT I SAY AND NOT WHAT YOU "HEAR" (READ). I HAVE MADE MYSELF CLEAR MANY A TIME ON MY USE OF CAPS.*
> 
> I don't know how old you are,
> *NOT RELEVANT*
> 
> but by looking at your past posts you clearly have some sort of anger issue
> *NOT AT ALL*
> 
> as many of your threads get closed due to you having confrontations with other members.
> *AND FOR MANY OF THE SAME REASONS AS SOME RESPONDERS CANNOT STAY ON POINT AND WHEN I CALL 'EM ON IT, EVERYONE GETS PI$$ED.*
> 
> Now to show you how to properly reply to a post:
> *NO NEED TO SHOW ME ANYTHING.
> *
> Correct, you aren't swearing,
> *THAT IS CORRECT! - ONLY RESPONDING IN KIND!*
> 
> however you are being extremely disrespectful and your demanding tone is not appreciated (see below for more examples).
> *I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT ANYONE UNDERSTANDS, ONLY FOR WHAT I SAY OR TYPE, OF WHICH I HAVE EXPLAINED OVER AND OVER.
> *
> 
> Further proof of your disrespectful tone.  How do you expect people to help you in their free time when you reply this way towards others?
> *LIKE I SAID, THERE IS NO "DISRESPECTFUL TONE", I SIMPLY RESPOND IN TE WAY I WAS RESPONDED/REPLIED TO*!
> 
> 
> If all you need is the battery model number for your tablet, all you have to do is Google "Replacement battery for Trio Stealth <MODEL>"
> *YEAH, TRIED IT AND CAME UP WITH NOTHING - IF I DID, I WOULD NOT WASTE MY TIME IN ASKING IT HERE!*
> 
> 
> Additional disrespectful comments...  Again, you are the only person I've ever seen reply this way in every post.
> *WELL I AM PLEASED -THEY SAY YA LEARN SOMETHING EVERY DAY...YOU EVER HEAR OF THE TERM "SPECIFIC RESPONSE OR DENIAL"?*
> 
> What I'm doing is the correct way to reply to someone without given the impression that you are upset and angry.
> *SEE PAST RESPONSES.*
> 
> And yet you still have yet to tell us why you are insisting this is a battery problem, when all you have told us is that it won't turn on after charging it for many hours.  This could be due to several reasons.




all my relevant responses in blue above.


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> Correct, you aren't swearing,
> THAT IS CORRECT! - ONLY RESPONDING IN KIND!
> 
> Further proof of your disrespectful tone. How do you expect people to help you in their free time when you reply this way towards others?
> LIKE I SAID, THERE IS NO "DISRESPECTFUL TONE", I SIMPLY RESPOND IN TE WAY I WAS RESPONDED/REPLIED TO!


So you think you are being perfectly pleasant?  Lets take a look at some examples...



> LOOK JERK OF*, I CAN GO TO MOST ANY POST I HAVE EVER MADE...





> Look, we do not work FOR YOU.
> THAT'S RIGHT - IF YA DID YOU'D BE SENT BACK FOR RETRAINING AND FURTHER, YOU TELL ME WHERE, YES WHERE I SAID THAT YOU DID!!





> you do not need to type in ALL CAPS,
> YOU FAIL TO REALIZE THAT ME TYPING IN CAPS IS MERELY SEGREGATING PARTS OF THE CONVERSATION - A PERSON WIT REASONABLE INTELLIGENCE WOULD SEE THAT!



Look, I read through your other posts and clearly you have some issues.  I highly recommend you refrain from communicating with people online.  One last tip, stop typing in caps, bold, and multiple colors.  It lacks intelligence, and it's a fact that this use online refers to someone yelling in person.

Now I'm sure this thread will be closed.  I (as well as others), have tried to be patient with you, but you clearly think we are all your servants who should be doing exactly as you say.


----------

